# Fury-Johnson / Cotto-Trout RbR and Discussion Thread!



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, can't be arsed with doing updates, but here's the thread for all your nights boxing discussion lads and ladies. 

Eubank on first, I think.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pryce has got this. :bbb


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Eubank's jab working well in the first, takes the round.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive 2nd from Eubank, landing alot of hard shots. Pryce seemed to fancy this alot more than he did the BJS fight, but I think Eubank is starting to test his will. 

20-18 Eubank.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Takes the second too


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the movement is going to be the difference here. Eubank can take as much or as little of the fight as he wants.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

If Eubank could punch he'd be a brilliant prospect.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Eubank's got matched hard so far. Maybe next fight they should put him against someone a bit easier to boost his confidence and ting?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-1 Eubank. Curiously negative performance from Jr so far. Is he a little intimidated by the more-experienced Pryce?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Better 3rd from Price, still didn't do enough to take the round. 

30-27 Eubank.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Eubank's scheduled to fight next Saturday too, according to boxrec.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Again, Pryce doing better, but Eubank just landed more frequently and with more telling shots. 

40-36 Eubank.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Eubank's scheduled to fight next Saturday too, according to boxrec.


That won't be happening.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

50-45 Eubank. He really over commits to that right hand sometimes.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Based on this showing, a moderate step up against a shop worn (but experienced) opponent, Eubank needs a LOT of work.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> That won't be happening.


Truth. Would be a bad move to stick him out again so soon.

I don't know what the plan was, Pryce is a former commonwealth and British champ isn't he? He's no spud, you shouldn't be looking past guys like Pryce at this stage of his career.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pryce was a replacement I think Lunny. Maybe they thought they'd walk though the original opponent (forget his name)?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol fuck off Richie, what a shit scorecard. So he thinks if Pryce wins this round he has it an even fight? Watch Pryce do better work than past rounds in these last few but he'll give them to Eubank just so he doesn't have an embarrassing verdict of a draw or Pryce winning.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Talk less, punch more, Junior.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Still not given Pryce a round, but he could have 2 on my card so far if I'd have been a bit more generous. 

60-54 Eubank.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Based on this showing, a moderate step up against a shop worn (but experienced) opponent, Eubank needs a LOT of work.


Good learning fight though eh, DF?. Better than Eubank beating a can and coming away thinking he's the next Sugar Ray.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Pryce was a replacement I think Lunny. Maybe they thought they'd walk though the original opponent (forget his name)?


Ahh, right, that makes more sense then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Everything to Jr so far.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

This guy Lunny

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=436896&cat=boxer


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoyed that, scored it all to Eubank, but Pryce was asking questions of him every step of the way.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Fury is such a gimp.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> This guy Lunny
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=436896&cat=boxer


Aaaahhhhhh thanks, that makes MUCH more sense then. :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Got to like Fury. He's a funny fucker!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry but when did Zoo become a top rated game rating magazine? They give any game with guns or a pair of tits a five star score.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Missed Fury, what happened? 

That bird on the Go Daddy advert is a hot tamale.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's schooling them in the gymnasium :lol:

God bless Eubank.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Missed Fury, what happened?
> 
> That bird on the Go Daddy advert is a hot tamale.


Dancing for the cameras with a funny little grin on his face in the dressing room.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Sorry but when did Zoo become a top rated game rating magazine? They give any game with guns or a pair of tits a five star score.


So true. I always judge whether I'll get a film/game by what the sources are for the quotes on the cover. Sometimes they can be wrong, like with 'Dead Island' they had Zoo and Nuts, I think, but that game was quality. I mean, if the Star has said a film is quality, then I'll take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> He's schooling them in the gymnasium :lol:
> 
> God bless Eubank.


:lol: Fucking sparring stories are always shite


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Dancing for the cameras with a funny little grin on his face in the dressing room.


I love Fury.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> That won't be happening.


err...or maybe it will!:lol:

fair play to them!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> err...or maybe it will!:lol:
> 
> fair play to them!


Mr. Know-it-all suddenly doesn't know it all. :hi:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm more confident Tyson Fury knocks him out in the first than Kingpin wins a split decision, but fuck it, it was worth a punt.

Battle of the Delusionals, this one.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Good learning fight though eh, DF?. Better than Eubank beating a can and coming away thinking he's the next Sugar Ray.


Absolutely, so it's good to see Hennessey matching him so tough. Pryce, while above his best weight and pretty worn-out, was a good test. That showed up some serious weaknesses that need work.

Personally I'd prefer a prospect struggles early when natural talent can carry them over, than when they face world-level guys.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sonya Jackson >


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mr. Know-it-all suddenly doesn't know it all. :hi:


Still know more that you!:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Sonya Jackson >


She looks weird as fuck when skinny. Like she's skinny but it's still blatantly obvious that she grew up on nothing but fish fingers, crisps and cheese.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Still know more that you!:yep


I'll concede that, but I have no shame.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> She looks weird as fuck when skinny. Like she's skinny but it's still blatantly obvious that she grew up on nothing but fish fingers, crisps and cheese.


Her head remains fat regardless. She's trying to dress that voice up too, but it's clear she is a pure bred guttersnipe.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Somebody get Karl Pilkington in that room.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury WTF? :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Great tremolo from Fury.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, this is cracking build up. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This has got sitcom written all over it. I would pay money to see these two move in together.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Eubank is decent enough, I guess. I like the lad. Gunning for Fury.

.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

There's not been a heavyweight match up like this since Gatti-Ward. Fury's already been in the heavyweight version of Hagler-Hearns.

Fury-Raining in the classics.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fury is the fucking man, boyo.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> There's not been a heavyweight match up like this since Gatti-Ward. Fury's already been in the heavyweight version of Hagler-Hearns.
> 
> Fury-Raining in the classics.


You disgust me. How fucking dare you compare those bums to Fury?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> You disgust me. How fucking dare you compare those bums to Fury?


:lol:

Oh fucking hell Fury, I would love it if he gets destroyed here now. Look at him!

#TeamPrice4Lyfe


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

johnson in the ring. hold on to your hats gents Johnson is goign to throw 2 to 3 punches a round on course to a 12 UD loss in a stinker of a fight!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know how Phill Fury got on?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This has got sitcom written all over it. I would pay money to see these two move in together.


Lethal Weapon 6? I see Fury in Glovers role and Johnson in Gibsons.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL @ Fury wtf is he wearing!!!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

What's he wearing?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> johnson in the ring. hold on to your hats gents Johnson is goign to throw 2 to 3 punches a round on course to a 12 UD loss in a stinker of a fight!!


Fury doesn't do stinkers.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh fucking hell Fury, I would love it if he gets destroyed here now. Look at him!
> 
> #TeamPrice4Lyfe


I can't help but love him. :conf It's strange, I just really, really fucking like the guy. C'MON FURRRRYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury in 8 :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Lethal Weapon 6? I see Fury in Glovers role and Johnson in Gibsons.


I was thinking more the Odd Couple.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Fury!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fury doesn't do stinkers.


Very true!... But Kevin certainly does!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Why''s the place empty? this is a weird night


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

always a weird night when fury' involved!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Everyones giving it the cold shoulder these days.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

10-9 Fury.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Good start from Fury, he is looking fast and powerful


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

fury round, johnson gonna shell up


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Fury looking sharp and actually rolling under punches and tucking his chin away nicely, picking shots well, looking very good so far


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fury's round. Far higher workrate, a lot sharper, kept range well. Not too much of note landed in that round.

Johnson not throwing much at all, got a couple of jabs in I suppose.

Fury 10-9


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good jab from Tyson, nice moves, decent defence too. Johnson straight back to being negative, looking to touch gloves "Can we be friends?"


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll never forgive myself for putting 20 quid on Johnson. He's an absolute fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell there's paraplegics out there that can put on a better fight than this.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fury 20-18 Johnson

Johnson trying to close the gap, managed to get Fury on the ropes and in the corner a couple of times. Fury turned him well there though. Better round from Johnson but it;s dangerous as Fury is getting the better of it every time he comes in.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice from Tyson in the second too. Johnson trying some different looks, but lacks the power or, frankly, the skills to be much of a challenge. Still, a better test than Skelton was for Price!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Fury looking very impressive here


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Another Tyson round. Tyson showing an improved defence, moving his head well. needs to throw more feints


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

tyson looks so open as a lefty


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

3/3 for Fury.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good third. Any ambition Johnson shows is rapidly extinguished by a surprisingly controlled, disciplined Tyson.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Johnson doing a McCall?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

30-27 Fury, no complaints for him yet, doing everything well


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

just as I predicted. Kevin Johnson is throwing 1 or2 punches a round


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats with the rubbing face action with the right hand? He's been doing it all fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fury looks a little disinterested, Johnson gets some decent jabs in. 4-0 Fury.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

If anything, this is the anti-Gatti/Ward.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Whats with the rubbing face action with the right hand? He's been doing it all fight.


I think he's just got a cold/snotty nose/cocaine habit.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

40-37 Couldn't split them there, Fury throwing more, but Johnson landed a few decent shots and Fury hit a lot of arms


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> If anything, this is the anti-Gatti/Ward.


:lol::lol::lol:

I want them to play that to Johnson after this fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Richie Woodhall trying to go for the hard sell.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Whats with the rubbing face action with the right hand? He's been doing it all fight.


was just about to put that! rekon he broke his nose in camp and thinks its broke here? or worried about it breaking?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

5-0 Fury.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

falling asleep here....


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never actually hoped for a cut before. Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

50-46 Fury, hes doing just enough now, he could step it up and get a stoppage here i reckon, dont know why hes slowed down though, doesnt look tired


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Furys starting to look a bit tired, starting to arm punch and can't keep the distance with his jab. Johnson doing nothing to capitalize though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It really tells you the state of the heavyweight division when Kevin Johnson can win a fight by knockout nevermind be a legitimate heavyweight contender and challenge for a world title. Just give me the gloves, I can honestly do better.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

60-55 Fury, better round, when he puts his punches together Johnson doesn't handle it well


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fury up 6-0 so far.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Errrrr


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

6-0 tyson. Tyson using lots of shoulder barging and smothering his work. would like to see tyson step back with a jab after landing the right hand instead of falling in houlder first.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucian Boot.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Point taken.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Take as many fucking points you want Howard, all you're doing is slowing the pace and making the fight even more boring, you cunt. It's not like you're actually gonna DQ Tyson.

...Imagine if he did. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> It really tells you the state of the heavyweight division when Kevin Johnson can win a fight by knockout nevermind be a *legitimate heavyweight contender and challenge for a world title*. Just give me the gloves, I can honestly do better.


He was never a legitimate contender imo, didn't deserve his shot against Vitali and has never had a particularly notable win.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

69-64 Fury, slow round


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

7-0 for Tyson Fury, although that was a 9-9 round due to the point deduction.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

just as I predicted, the fight is heading to a boring Tyson UD shut out. LOL at Fury raising his hands


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

8-0 Fury!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

79-73 Fury, Fury really could step up and force a stoppage from the ref i feel


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The only risk Kevin Johnson has took in his life is when he crossed the road on a red light at 4am one snowy night in 1994.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

lol @ richie Woodhall, reaching for a round to give Kevin. Let's not kid ourselves this is a shutout so far


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've just pushed the sharp side of a bottle cap into my fore head to liven my night up a bit. Didn't work, but now I look like a mentalist, which comes with its advantages.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flash Jab 's hate filled posts are making this thread worthwhile.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnson did once lose a SD to the heavy bag in his gym


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL even Howard foster is getting bored. Both fighters getting told off for a boring fight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Somehow this fight is even worse than Vitali-Johnson. Jesus Christ, if only they didn't do that duet.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually going for a slash half way through the round. Taking more chances than Kingpin.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

for fuck sake I missed 45 minutes of call of duty play time to watch this


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be surprised if Johnson's connected punches throughout the entire fight were into double figures, seriously.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

:lol: This fight is dire.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just.... ffff-


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just watching Degale now, he's as bored as me :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

10-8 Johnson, its irrefutable.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> for fuck sake I missed 45 minutes of call of duty play time to watch this


Your kill/ death ratio will probably be better for the time off.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Your kill/ death ratio will probably be better for the time off.


Accept my friend request you old git.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

"Thanks for the entertainment you provided tonight"! hahahah


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...Was that not fucking live? I'm confused.

He'll make you miss, he'll make you pay? Unless its an IOU, he's making nobody pay.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cotto-Trout should be good but I just don't know if I can make it...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin Johnson - 'I ain't no slouch.' 



:blood


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Tyson Fury. He is long.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Cotto-Trout should be good but I just don't know if I can make it...


Miguel Cotto is one of those guys that I'll *always* manage to stay up for.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll definitely stay up for Cotto, just out of pure respect.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'll definitely stay up for Cotto, just out of pure respect.


:deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Accept my friend request you old git.


Will do mate, I've been playing X-com on single player for the last few weeks and not signed in to Live!.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Miguel Cotto is one of those guys that I'll *always* manage to stay up for.


Normally I would be but my on going mid life crisis means I've got a 10K race tomorrow morning. Cotto will beat Trout though and the undercard is a bit iffy so I'm hoping I don't miss too much.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You know what was a good Cotto fight not enough people talk about? The Mayorga fight. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> You know what was a good Cotto fight not enough people talk about?


All of them? Seriously, has he ever been in a shit fight?

Just looking at his record now.. Maussa, Ndou, Pinto, Bailey, Corley, Torres, Branco, Malignaggi, Quintana, Judah, Mosley, Margarito, Clottey, Pacquiao, Forman, Mayorga, Margarito, Mayweather. All were great fights and it's a near complete who's who of welterweights over the last 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't really think much of the Mayorga fight, and I was disappointed by Margarito-Cotto II, but I don't recall a shit fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayorga fight? Foreman fight I meant.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> All of them? Seriously, has he ever been in a shit fight?
> 
> Just looking at his record now.. Maussa, Ndou, Pinto, Bailey, Corley, Torres, Branco, Malignaggi, Quintana, Judah, Mosley, Margarito, Clottey, Pacquiao, Forman, Mayorga, Margarito, Mayweather. All were great fights and it's a near complete who's who of welterweights over the last 7 or 8 years.


"All great fights"? C'mon Roe, Cotto has a great record against a who's who of the division but there are few on that list that were far from great fights IMHO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe is being a Boxrec warrior. Poor form dude.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "All great fights"? C'mon Roe, Cotto has a great record against a who's who of the division but there are few on that list that were far from great fights IMHO.


Maybe not "great" fights but all were better than average.



Bryn said:


> Roe is being a Boxrec warrior. Poor form dude.


:lol: I am a bit but I have at least seen all the fights mentioned.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "All great fights"? C'mon Roe, Cotto has a great record against a who's who of the division but there are few on that list that were far from great fights IMHO.


I can't remember an outright stinker, but the clottey fight was pretty frustrating. Cotto has an aesthetically pleasing style.

Sure some of his 140 bouts, pre-title were a bit tedious too.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cotto vs Jennings = Boring

But on the whole Miguel's always laying in the action. Many cracking fights!.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't mention Cotto/Jennings cuz that was more like watching the marathon than a fight.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I can't remember an outright stinker, but the clottey fight was pretty frustrating. Cotto has an aesthetically pleasing style.
> 
> Sure some of his 140 bouts, pre-title were a bit tedious too.


I didn't say there were any stinkers DF but not lets call OK/ decent fights like Clottey, Mayweather, Pac etc "great fights" (as opposed to big occasions), they wern't. Even Roe has calmed down a bit and admitted that.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I didn't say there were any stinkers DF but not lets call OK/ decent fights like Clottey, Mayweather, Pac etc "great fights" (as opposed to big occasions), they wern't. Even Roe has calmed down a bit and admitted that.


The Pacquiao and Mayweather fights in particular were above average fights imo, Mayweather-Cotto was really goof, and just a little short on great. The first four rounds of Pacquiao were top quality before Pacquiao took over. Even the Clottey fight was intriguing in a way, given the deficit and cut which Cotto had to overcome.

Cant see this fight with Trout being really exciting though, Trout isn't a boxer who gives a lot of thrills.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought Cotto vs Clottey was a terrific scrap. Really close and with Cotto's cut and Clottey's leg injury it was really tense all the way.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

SoK. I know Cotto is a blue collar champ and fun to watch but lets not put the rose tinted specs on. To call Cotto-Pac or Cotto-Mayweather "great" as fights because they contained a few interesting rounds is way off the mark IMHO.

Not to knock Cotto but we must be working under a very loose definition of the word "great".


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I can't remember an outright stinker, but the clottey fight was pretty frustrating. Cotto has an aesthetically pleasing style.
> 
> Sure some of his 140 bouts, pre-title were a bit tedious too.


He's been in some fights that aren't crackers, but it's his style as you've pointed out - he's got the sort of style that leads you to believe it's entirely possible that a stinker of a fight might become entertaining at a seconds notice.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I thought Cotto vs Clottey was a terrific scrap. Really close and with Cotto's cut and Clottey's leg injury it was really tense all the way.


Great fight.:yep


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Spot on Gaz. Hear the word great too often now, same with legend when describing someone.

Cotto is a lovely fighter, a real attraction for me personally but I'll be straight up and say he was a bit short of elite. The fight I want to see him in next is Alvarez. That potentially could be a barnburner. Good fight and may just be a FOTY.

For record Cotto by UD, hope he looks good and gets a huge fight next. If Martinez can't get Ward it'd be an option maybe?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bernstein and Malignaggi in the house. Very niiiiiice


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Listening to Pauli


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's all kicking off now lads, won a fair chunk of money on LA Galaxy so I don't feel the need to cheer on Trout to win a decision so I'm rooting for Cotto all the way.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bernstein and Malignaggi in the house. Very niiiiiice


Bunce and Lillis.. :sad2


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking Cotto's suit and glasses :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lads i totes went out earlier like and got talking to an ex and long story short I got utterly utterly blitzed and smashed but SHE'S A FUARKING MANIAC AND SHE NEARLY SHITTING KILLED ME on the way home and I'm in such a state of trauma that I;m actually sober now.

Basically when is Cotto on? I just wanna sit here with my Hennessy and cranberry mix in a tesco water bottle(classy) and watch my man Mihuel while curled up in this distressed ball of a body.

Oh and Fury too, what was the haps there?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jacobs is a good bloke, wish him well and hope he can get back on track.

Cotto should be around 4 bells, Pabby. The furious one won in an utter snorefest, UD. Hope you Sky Plus'd the sing song they did in the build up though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How long has Brian Kenny been working on Showtime?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lads i totes went out earlier like and got talking to an ex and long story short I got utterly utterly blitzed and smashed but SHE'S A FUARKING MANIAC AND SHE NEARLY SHITTING KILLED ME on the way home and I'm in such a state of trauma that I;m actually sober now.
> 
> Basically when is Cotto on? I just wanna sit here with my Hennessy and cranberry mix in a tesco water bottle(classy) and watch my man Mihuel while curled up in this distressed ball of a body.
> 
> Oh and Fury too, what was the haps there?


It'll be ok pabs, it'll all be ok.

He probs wont be on until like 4


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

everyone else watching this on a perfectly legal stream that has no visual, right,..?!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Jacobs is a good bloke, wish him well and hope he can get back on track.
> 
> Cotto should be around 4 bells, Pabby. The furious one won in an utter snorefest, UD. Hope you Sky Plus'd the sing song they did in the build up though.





Lunny said:


> It'll be ok pabs, it'll all be ok.
> 
> He probs wont be on until like 4


Thanks dudes, hope i can last till then. Knew Fury would have something mental to make up for what was gonna be an eeeeeeeeeh fight.

Nearly did Luns, NO SHIT.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lads i totes went out earlier like and got talking to an ex and long story short I got utterly utterly blitzed and smashed but SHE'S A FUARKING MANIAC AND SHE NEARLY SHITTING KILLED ME on the way home and I'm in such a state of trauma that I;m actually sober now.
> 
> Basically when is Cotto on? I just wanna sit here with my Hennessy and cranberry mix in a tesco water bottle(classy) and watch my man Mihuel while curled up in this distressed ball of a body.
> 
> Oh and Fury too, what was the haps there?


I'm so happy you smashed. How did she nearly kill you? Just let the aesthetically pleasing style of Cotto relieve your stress. He should be on 4am roughly.

Fury won a boring decision winning every round more or less. Got a point deducted for being a cunt doe. Not worth watching.

xoxo


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

MSG is so shot now, no character to that arena anymore.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WAR Jacobs. I'm a sucker for a good story.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fury won a boring decision winning every round more or less.* Got a point deducted for being a cunt doe*. Not worth watching.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mauro Renello's voice annoys me. I might actually just watch boxnation tonight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Is it just me or does that referee look like Yoshi?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So is the cancer completely gone?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, the ref looks like he's been up all night doing rails of coke.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm so happy you smashed. How did she nearly kill you? Just let the aesthetically pleasing style of Cotto relieve your stress. He should be on 4am roughly.
> 
> Fury won a boring decision winning every round more or less. Got a point deducted for being a cunt doe. Not worth watching.
> 
> xoxo


Leave it out buddy. Car don' nearly flipped over while moving most quickly, if i had any ability to think I probs wouldnt even be in the car tbg. Shes still mental either way.

Was Fury weird enough to be worth giving a shufty to?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Is it just me or does that referee look like Yoshi?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that B-Hop?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


>


Identical :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Leave it out buddy. Car don' nearly flipped over while moving most quickly, if i had any ability to think I probs wouldnt even be in the car tbg. Shes still mental either way.
> 
> Was Fury weird enough to be worth giving a shufty to?


I wouldn't bother watching it lad. Just relax and watch Jacobs. How was the smash? Did she love the aesthetically pleaseing AIC?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopkins on commentary :happy

BoxNation > Showtime.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

B-Hop really knows his shit, different level of color commentating, such a wise dude.

I reckon if I could be trained by anyone, it'd be Hopkins. Literally the only criticisms I have of him is his work rate and his negativity when a fight isn't going his way.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I wouldn't bother watching it lad. Just relax and watch Jacobs. How was the smash? Did she love the aesthetically pleaseing AIC?


I'LL DO AS I PLEASE

I'll probs talk about this shit in the dwiott or something, dont even know why I posted it here. Id probably complain if someone else did this, don't wanna be a hypocrite like.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This Fitzpatrick fella doesn't seem very Irish to me..


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, now I can see what's going on


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'LL DO AS I PLEASE
> 
> I'll probs talk about this shit in the dwiott or something, dont even know why I posted it here. Id probably complain if someone else did this, don't wanna be a hypocrite like.


swag, will read there.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I like listening to Maliganggi, kinda sounds like some Wap Gangster from Once Upon A Time in America


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good third round for Jacobs. I was gonna say it was a great round for him but apparently the word gets used too much..

Can't see this lasting more than another round or so.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jacobs is a beast, Hopkins calling the action brilliantly.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jacobs looking sharp. Probably gonna get him out in the next round or 2 I'd reckon.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

FP will be lucky to see the end of this


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fitzpatrick's corner telling him he won that round :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This Fitzpatrick guy seems to have a decent chin, those shots look painful and it's not really getting to him yet.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Should be stopped now IMO. FP has no chance and getting beaten up badly now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And the corner have stopped it, rightly. Good performance from Danny Jacobs.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tough lad this Fitzpatrick chap, but its time to stop it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Should be stopped now IMO. FP has no chance and getting beaten up badly now.


Aye, think I'm slightly behind you guys but fuck, the end of that round was brutal. Can't go on much longer...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

How the fuck was that stopped?!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> How the fuck was that stopped?!


:lol: What?


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Only interested in Cotto-Trout. Gonna watch Eddie Murphy Raw until its on.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice Camacho tribute there. RIP.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't comment on shit - keeps saying I'm not entering a fuckin charachter!!
@Jay - pissing me off, everytime I go to submit whatever I type it keeps saying I need to submit 1 character or me and after 3 or 4 times it eventually submits it, occasionally just logs me out for no reason!! I have to keep refreshing the page and clicking right round to get to submit a comment, taking over 10 mins to submit a comment... not right..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why do they always have to give the shout out to God? As if they're gonna get to the pearly gates and get refused for not giving full credit to the big man after knocking out a journeyman one time.

Buncey really does sound a bit too upbeat talking about Camacho's death there... again.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Because Gad makes it all passible, baby.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Can't comment on shit - keeps saying I'm not entering a fuckin charachter!!
> 
> @Jay - pissing me off, everytime I go to submit whatever I type it keeps saying I need to submit 1 character or me and after 3 or 4 times it eventually submits it, occasionally just logs me out for no reason!! I have to keep refreshing the page and clicking right round to get to submit a comment, taking over 10 mins to submit a comment... not right..


You sent me a PM with 0 characters


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

RIP salvador sanchez


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You sent me a PM with 0 characters


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Tried to do it back and failed. Die.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This Sanchez tribute act is real weird.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Salvador Sanchez II reminds me of a 15 year old me


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheen.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Salvador Sanchez II reminds me of a 15 year old me


wow


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I swear I met him once as well..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cornerman just tested Sanchez's chin.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No cheen.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

@Roe is that a signature ET finger?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> @Roe is that a signature ET finger?


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Velez a G


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Gray: "Can you believe you have that belt around your waist?"

*Camera pans down to zoom in on a WBC silver belt*

:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Loads of nice kids on this card. This lad, Jacobs, Trout, just a bunch of nice guys. Got a lot of time for that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think The undercard is now completely finished. It's gotta be too early for the main event though right?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Not happy @Jay , I can't write shit anymore


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

The guru is off?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here comes Miguel!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Cotto. Fucking warrior.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

All this talk about it being weird because Trout is the "champion" and is walking to the ring first.. Who gives a fuck? Trout ain't no champion.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is still a pretty dangerous fight for Cotto. Where does he go if he loses this fight?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> All this talk about it being weird because Trout is the "champion" and is walking to the ring first.. Who gives a fuck? Trout ain't no champion.


I still think the champion should get the last entrance out of respect, I don't understand why money fighters put that they have the second entrance in their contract. Mind games? That's why I respect Mayweather for not giving a fuck and going first.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Austin "Let's hang out, give us a shout" Trout woulda been a better nickname tbh.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Trouts round


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cotto already marked up a bit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

10-9 trout


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Trout looking VERY sharp that first round. That straight left to the body has been working nicely. Looks like he's the real deal. Cotto had a few times where he looked dangerous but Trout's defence was sweet.

10-9 to Trout 

Looks like we're gonna have a good fight here!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Cotto looked a little lethargic coming off the stool


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2-0 Trout.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

20-18 trout


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Trout's jab working nicely, getting out to the way of Cottos shots, looking very very good imo.

20-18 Trout


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Love listening to Hopkins


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

29-27 Cotto


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2-1 Trout. Cotto worked a little better on the inside that round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Finished that heinous drink, chundered in my mouth a bit but pulled it through.

I think Cotto's landed a few more shots than he's being credited with, Trout's rolling with them well at times but they're landing regardless imo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

29-28 trout


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

39-36 Cotto

Trout impressing for me but Cott landing the shots that count


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

38-38 evens


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

48-46 Cotto - Good round for Trout


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

48-47 Trout


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

48-47 Trout


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

3-2 Trout.

Cotto starting to look a bit old now IMO.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

58-55 Cotto ..... - just


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

T --- C

10 - 9
10 - 9
9 -10
9 - 10
10 - 9
10 - 10

couldn't seperate that last round.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

57-57 for me


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

67-66 Cotto as it stands


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

67-66 Trout


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

68-66 Trout


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I have it 5-3 to Trout.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

76-76 .....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

78 - 75 Trout...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad Hopkins isn't calling Trout Ali, just so that's clear..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

6-3 Trout on my card. Cotto struggling :-(


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

86-85 Trout now... fucks sake Junito..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Another trout round

88 - 84

C'mon miguel...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

My er...TV keeps cutting out...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> My er...TV keeps cutting out...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

96-94 Trout


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trout's well ahead now IMO, or at least should be.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

98 - 93

Fucking hell Cotto...

Edit, I'll stop being a pussy and give my 10 - 10 round to cotto:

97 - 93


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trout deserves a lot of credit cuz he's fighting well but it's just not there for Miguel tonight.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep 106-103 Trout I make it - Trouts taken the last 4 or 5 straight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

107 - 102

Trout has made a massive fan of me. He looks to be potential p4p material. His knowledge of distance is fucking beautiful. He also has the perfect gameplan, sliding under every wide left hook and landing his great jabs, right hooks, uppercuts and left hooks to the body, while pressing Cotto back with a jab at times. I'm very impressed. War Trout!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trout better not get robbed.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Final score, for me, 116-112 Trout. very, very impressed by him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

117-111 Trout. Cotto wasn't quite the same tonight but Trout was very good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

117-111 Trout


If this goes to Cotto it is a BAD decision IMO. You could maybe find Cotto 4 or 5 rounds.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Decision: 117-111 x2, 119-109 all in favour of Austin Trout.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm amazed we actually had a fully legit decision here :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

de la Hoya just tweeted that he had Cotto winning atsch


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Bout time the right decision was made


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> de la Hoya just tweeted that he had Cotto winning atsch


:lol: really?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

In response to whether he'll fight again Cotto says "probably", then walks off.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, Cotto thinks he's been jobbed!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> de la Hoya just tweeted that he had Cotto winning atsch


Yeah seen that :lol:

Glad the judges were fair. 119-109 a bit dodgy maybe but right result.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

WAR TROUT


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah seen that :lol:
> 
> Glad the judges were fair. 119-109 a bit dodgy maybe but right result.


When you think about it not really, I gave Cotto rounds 3, 4 and 6 I think. You could argue he lost 6 and 4.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trout/Canelo is the fight now surely! Gotta happen. WAR Trout.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I love Cotto but he's gotta drop that Hispanic "if i didn't win, it's coz I was robbed" bollocks


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Right well Bunce is on and I fancy some intelligent boxing conversation so I'm switching off and chatting to my lampshade


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Right well Bunce is on and I fancy some intelligent boxing conversation so I'm switching off and chatting to my lampshade


:rofl enjoy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Right well Bunce is on and I fancy some intelligent boxing conversation so I'm switching off and chatting to my lampshade


:lol: Yeah I turned off as soon as they finished the Trout interview.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had it 116-112 for Trout.

It was a cracking fight, though. Wonder where Cotto goes from here?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I had it 116-112 for Trout.
> 
> It was a cracking fight, though. Wonder where Cotto goes from here?


I hope he retires. Most guys at top level would beat him now I think and I don't really see the point of him carrying on. I expect he'll fight again though against a much easier opponent next time out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

117-111 trout for me (in case fightscorecollector guy comes looking)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

117-111 for me, Mr Fightscorecollector.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

If he wants to carry on Cotto needs to go back to ww. Trout looked like a whale in there tonight compared with Cotto.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Small and old, that Mayweather performance took a lot out of Cotto.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive performance by Trout, I scored it 117-111 to Trout. 

I think the Canelo fight is still a very interesting one for Cotto.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

120-108 Cotto


lol jk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

i had 116-115 trout, but ill admit i was being generous to cotto there, i thought trout could win on my card but lose the decision anyway, but he boxed even better than i though


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Surprised Cotto lost tbh, fell asleep at Rd 7 or 8 and he seemed to be pulling away. Oh well, £100 in the pocket though.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought the scores were a bit wide. I had it 116-112 for Trout. There were plenty of close rounds in this fight though. I had Cotto up 58-56 after 12, but thought Trout took over the fight after that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Surprised Cotto lost tbh, fell asleep at Rd 7 or 8 and he seemed to be pulling away. Oh well, £100 in the pocket though.


You must have been really fucking tired.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Good learning fight though eh, DF?. Better than Eubank beating a can and *coming away thinking he's the next Sugar Ray.*


Bit late for that, I think.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I scored it 115-113 to Austin Trout.

Decent fight and while close I thought Trout deserved the win. The judges scores were too wide.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bit late for that, I think.


:lol:

Yeah, maybe!!


----------

